# Critical cycles?



## kikoraa

I did a search but found Nothing. Anyone know if their products are anygood. Apparently you can get a complete fixed for $219. A lot more details than those cheap eBay completes @ $200. Still cheap though. I'm sure the parts are awful but its your typical 4130 frame. Figure that would be a good base to build off

Opinions?


----------



## bonefamily

Perhaps I missed it, but I didn't read where it was specified to be 4130. I looked at the specs on their website and seen: 

"Frame: Hand-Built Steel Track Frame"

which very often means hi-ten steel.


----------



## tihsepa

219.00

Its a piece of crap guaranteed.


----------



## bonefamily

tihsepa said:


> Its a piece of crap guaranteed.


But with all those color choices, it's a purty piece of crap


----------



## bonefamily

kikoraa said:


> I did a search but found Nothing. Anyone know if their products are anygood. Apparently you can get a complete fixed for $219. A lot more details than those cheap eBay completes @ $200. Still cheap though. I'm sure the parts are awful but its your typical 4130 frame. Figure that would be a good base to build off
> 
> Opinions?


kikoraa - If I can make a recommendation please... for just a bit more $$ I would opt for a Bikes Direct Motobecane Track:

Motobecane Singlespeed Bikes - 2012 Track Bicycles by Motobecane USA up to 60% Off

It is a bit more than the Critical, but not much at all and you are getting a true 4130 frame. I have one and it is holding up great. I am in the camp of replace things when something breaks. I have a list of the parts I am going to replace with when things start to go, but nothing has broke yet and I am going on my second and a half season with it. I did change the pedals and saddle as those components are very personal preferrence, but everything else is still going strong. Just a suggestion is all. Best of luck in your search.


----------



## kikoraa

bonefamily said:


> kikoraa - If I can make a recommendation please... for just a bit more $$ I would opt for a Bikes Direct Motobecane Track:
> 
> Motobecane Singlespeed Bikes - 2012 Track Bicycles by Motobecane USA up to 60% Off
> 
> It is a bit more than the Critical, but not much at all and you are getting a true 4130 frame. I have one and it is holding up great. I am in the camp of replace things when something breaks. I have a list of the parts I am going to replace with when things start to go, but nothing has broke yet and I am going on my second and a half season with it. I did change the pedals and saddle as those components are very personal preferrence, but everything else is still going strong. Just a suggestion is all. Best of luck in your search.


Thanks for that. I actually confused myself. I had already ruled out critical when I couldn't find frame material anywhere. I was actually looking at the vilano franesets on ebay for $100 that are 4130 and cone with bb,hs, Seatpost. 

The moto track looks like a good bang for your buck bike for sure. I think I would opt for the winsor hour as it seems to have a less aggressive geo than the moto track. I would be putting some distance on this bike and wouldike to be a tad more relaxed than those track drops. 

Still trying to decide if I want to buy a complete, or build my own. Ive built plenty so I know what I'm doing. Just not sure if I want to fork the dough that's needed in a custom build. 

Thanks all!


----------



## bonefamily

Sure thing, The Hour is surely another great option. However, the geos look about the same to me on both of them:

http://windsorbicycles.com/track.htm

Motobecane USA | Track, Singlespeed Bicycles | Track Bicycles | Cross Bicycles

Nonetheless, either are a great budget option. Yes, building is very fun but can get costly. If that is the case, the Pake Rum Runner is a great priced frame, but the geo is very much track like and you are looking for a more relaxed - Windsor Hour / Moto Track - road type geometry. Best to you with whatever you decide!


----------



## kikoraa

I think gonna risk getting the $99 4130 vilano frameset combo off fleabay (roadbikeoutlet) and do a cheap build. I have everything except crank arms and brakes. Im mainly a mountain biker (recreational racer if that makes sense) and I use my roadie to commute 24miles to work a couple days a week. I would do more but I have class some nights and it doesn't leave me enough time in between to make it on time. (I manage a landscape crew so clock out is sporadic).

I enjoy SS mtbing but have been eyeing fixed/ss roadies for a while. The artistic direction taken in the simplicity of components is stunning. Truely an equivalent bike pron in relation to pimped out mtbs. Before I go and build a rad fixed ide like to try this cheap build first just to see if it interests me. I love a challenge and the idea of finding the right gear to do my hilly work commute is just what I'm looking for. I'm a broke student too so i gotta keep it cheap. All ny money goes into mtb haha. 

I've read a lot of mixed views on this specific vilano frame but I've wrenched for years and know the difference between decent Crap and Crap. 

I'll be sure to keep an eye on the headset and integrity of the fork legs along with greasing the bb as soon as it arrives. 

Ha ent ordered it yet in case some of y'all wanna try and steer me away. 

Just seems like the only financially feasible option right now considering the parts I have. 

If you think the BD mercier frame is any better, please feel free to voice your opinions. It's a few dollars more but also does not include the Seatpost or bb


----------



## bonefamily

Right on, man!

I can't say much about the comparison between the Vilano and the Mercier frames. As far as we know, they could be made in the same factory.

Have you looked at the frames and comps on the Bike Island site? They have some good deals from time to time:

BikeIsland.com - Bicycle Parts, Accessories and Clothing at Affordable Prices with Free Shipping

(perhaps this is where you seen the Mercier frame...??)


----------



## Classy Amber

these bikes are pieces of **** and so is the company that makes them. the bike arrived with production damage and they told me it was shipping, even though the box was totally pristine and the bike had ZERO deformities, and the area of the issue had no dents or scrapes or bending. (post hole was not circular). i tried to contact them for assistance and they had me jump through all these hoops, send pictures blabla only to then be like o well its not our problem because you got it from amazon and they resell our products so our product guarantee doesnt count now even though WE shipped the bike to them damaged. and the guy was a dick. dont bother getting it. there are vilano's for the same price that are better. also! they sell this crap with a rear brake set up which is total insanity because the rear wheel IS its own brake! like why would you brake on a wheel that will stop turning as you stop peddling?! they had no answer for me on that one other than it was for "novices". which when translated means: i have no clue why we do that but thats just how it comes.


----------



## nyceman

Hello i currently have a critical cycle in white. first of all for $219 you pay for what you get, the bike it's self is beautiful but those bars look terrible. in the 3 months since i have had the bike nothing has gone wrong expect for the pedals that came off one day ( bearings popped inside) i would recommend this bike only if you can't afford something better.


----------



## alstorti

Classy Amber said:


> these bikes are pieces of **** and so is the company that makes them. the bike arrived with production damage and they told me it was shipping, even though the box was totally pristine and the bike had ZERO deformities, and the area of the issue had no dents or scrapes or bending. (post hole was not circular). i tried to contact them for assistance and they had me jump through all these hoops, send pictures blabla only to then be like o well its not our problem because you got it from amazon and they resell our products so our product guarantee doesnt count now even though WE shipped the bike to them damaged. and the guy was a dick. dont bother getting it. there are vilano's for the same price that are better. also! they sell this crap with a rear brake set up which is total insanity because the rear wheel IS its own brake! like why would you brake on a wheel that will stop turning as you stop peddling?! they had no answer for me on that one other than it was for "novices". which when translated means: i have no clue why we do that but thats just how it comes.




uummmm....the fixed/SINGLE SPEED bike that critical cycles offers is exactly that, a flip flop hub. soo, if the single speed option is threaded for a standard single-speed freewheel and you're not touching your foot to the rim to slow down your bike, it will require a brake. Just saying.


----------



## CleavesF

bonefamily said:


> But with all those color choices, it's a purty piece of crap


That's what hipsters want, and it sells very well considering how many "fixie" companies are around now. 

I can't wait for this fad to die out so I can't ride my fixed gear without their stares.


----------



## kikoraa

I have been mulling over what to do for a while now and finally scored a pretty sweet 70 steel frame that I'm converting to fix/ss. I plan to use it for a 24 mile commute through back country roads to work so luckily the hipsters won't see me on it


----------

